# Pre Cast Window



## Don H (Sep 20, 2006)

I am remodeling a home that has a window that is a precast cement window that looks like a four leaf clover. The Drywall sub that I hired doesn't know how to drywall this window. I don't even know the name of this window. I know this is a long shot...but does anyone know the name of this window and how to drywall around the opening? I do have pics I can email. Thanks for the help.


----------



## oacllc (Sep 20, 2006)

Don
I would like to see the picture. Please email it to me


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Heck with Email,

Post a pic. of those weird suckers.


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

Quadfoil, Trefoil, both very common for Gothic Architecture.


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

As for drywalling to the openning it really depends on the situation, usually the lite is set into a larger window ie, an ogee arch. If not maybe a custom casing is in order? are you intending to wrap arond into the opening towards the unit? Or if it protrudes into the room can you butt to it?


----------



## Don H (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you TonyD, AtlanticWBconst, and Oacllc for you interest in helping me. For what ever reason I am not able to post a pic or email you. Here is my email and I will send you pics and see if you can identify and what to do. Don H.

email: [email protected]


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Don,

Sent PM to you.


----------



## Don H (Sep 20, 2006)

This is the window on the inside that I need finished.


----------

